# Protech Log Style Manifold Pics



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Here they are.














































Not bad for 350 

If interested you can contact protech at [email protected] dont forget the _ Underscore.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

You may want to cut the manifold between the cylinders for expansion and contraction.

My Fmax prototype manifold was not and it broke a stud eventually which I just got out today. My manifold is now seperated between the cylinders.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Already being done, but thanks for the heads up Ryan.

PS Your talking about the Flange that bolts to the head right?




Boosterwitch said:


> *You may want to cut the manifold between the cylinders for expansion and contraction.
> 
> My Fmax prototype manifold was not and it broke a stud eventually which I just got out today. My manifold is now seperated between the cylinders. *


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *Already being done, but thanks for the heads up Ryan.
> 
> PS Your talking about the Flange that bolts to the head right?
> *


Yeah, the flange. Like this:


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

As Promised the expansion slots


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thats a nice looking manifold  what turbo is that going to fit and is that for the GA or SR20?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The manifold has a t3 flange on it and is for the Sr20 motor.

PS If someone could supply a car with a Ga16de in it I'm sure he can build one with no problem.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Is that hole threaded for an exhaust temp sensor? Btw, how much is that tubular manifold he made a while back and where is he located?

thanks.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Yes that hole is threaded for an EGT sensor, it is being moved 1 inch from the port hole though. That is an optional request. 

The equal length manfiold goes for 850. Made from 304 stainless steel. It can be made from 321 or inconel if requested. But not for 850  

Protech is Located in Moreno Valley California, 10 mins from Riverside California. You can contact Bruce for more information at [email protected] , or by phone at 909 485 9535.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a manifold for a GA laying in my garage. Do you think if I donate it I can get a discount?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike, 

Does protech make custom manifolds (ie GA16DE)too? Just a log style manifold will do... btw, are you related to Bruce?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Yes he makes custom manifolds but he needs the car to check for clearences. And yes we are related, I am his son.



James said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Does protech make custom manifolds (ie GA16DE)too? Just a log style manifold will do... btw, are you related to Bruce? *


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

IC... sorry to ask, just saw the name thing. Well now that the HS kit is out I don't know how many ppl would be looking for a custom manifold...


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

He needs the actual car to check for clearence.



Michael DeLoach said:


> *I have a manifold for a GA laying in my garage. Do you think if I donate it I can get a discount? *


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The Hotshots kit for the sr20 or the Ga16?



James said:


> *IC... sorry to ask, just saw the name thing. Well now that the HS kit is out I don't know how many ppl would be looking for a custom manifold... *


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

both


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Regardless of their being a kit out there to purchase, I believe their will be ample amounts of people interested in manifolds. Just from what I've seen and how many people making their own kit.



LexKyB13 said:


> *both *


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike, say I don't want to pay that much for a HS manifold, do you think your dad can make a custom (log style) for under 400?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Do you have a Ga16de or an Sr20de. He can make both but if you have a Ga16de he needs the car for a proper fit..



James said:


> *Mike, say I don't want to pay that much for a HS manifold, do you think your dad can make a custom (log style) for under 400? *


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, I'm in Irvine so I'm pretty close. When the madness ends I'll see if I can swing by.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Do you have an Sr20 or a GA16De




James said:


> *Ok, I'm in Irvine so I'm pretty close. When the madness ends I'll see if I can swing by. *


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ga16de


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a ga16de manifold for 200.00. Just weld the pieces where you need them. I had one just like it on my Ga16de-t,but this one was a back up in case i needed one. I swapped my engine so now I do not need it.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

ok so has there been a log-style turbo manifold for the ga16de yet if so how much shipped i want one....and will a t-25 bolt up to it 



mike


i don;t want to spend more than 400 on a mani.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

does this price include the downpipe too?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I will sell my turbo manifold for $150!!


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

sentragtr20 i posted to you about your manifold 

got dibs



mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The manifolds are now 399 and no they don't include the downpipe, sorry.



rios said:


> *does this price include the downpipe too? *


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

mike, doesnt your QG18DE mani fit on a ga16de? im pretty sure it does all u need to do is bolt it onto a b14 ga and check clearences w/ the hood and radiator.


----------

